# Showing at Crufts



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Today our six month old puppy, Zara, qualified for Crufts by winning her class at the Belfast Ch Show. 

A bernese owner/breeder was chatting to us and saying she wouldn't take a young dog to Crufts as she felt it wasn't a positive experience for them, especially as our breed is on a Saturday (so it will be crowded). 

I was wondering what others opinion's are and what it is like showing a dog at Crufts?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been to crufts and quite honestly the areas where the initial showing classes are before they get to the group challenge class are quiet really. I think if your pup has qualified for crufts with a 1st place in a champ show, its worth taking them. They need to get used to busier shows like that sometime.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

First of all congrats!!

Secondly, I'm in a similar predicament really. Cash qualified back in July and I'm in two minds about taking him or not ( he's also on a Saturday ). Standing around this year watching his breed classes it was HEAVING, not so much from people sitting around watching the classes, but people passing by in the gangway and the benches were on top of each other with very little room for the public to pass by. I saw kids shoving their face in some of the benches with dogs in, reaching out stroking them as they pass etc. It's all very daunting IMO for any dog to handle. Whilst Cash does well in the show environments we've been at thus far, none compare to the grand scale of Crufts. I've been advised to attend LKA in December which is held at the same venue as a 'practice' run if anything else so that might be an idea for you too. Does seem a shame though to qualify and not attend doesn't it?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I guess it depends on your dog. It also depends if you wheel them in a trolley or walk them in and what time you decide to arrive. Males are shown first (where there is only one ring and one judge) or simultaneously if there is a dog and a bitch judge.

You are not supposed to leave the dogs unattended (but lots of people ignore this rule) and you can protect your dog by having bench cage/cover or put your own on it.

It is a long day as you cannot leave before 4 pm at the earliest.

I have never had an issue with exhibiting any of my dogs at Crufts no matter what the age, and you can minimise the crush that can occur when entering or leaving by timing your arrival and departure sensibly.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

The ease of showing at Crufts depends upon which hall you are in, and which ring you are in within that hall. Some rings are in a pretty crowded area - for example, border collies are always in Hall 1, Rings 1+2, and the the main thoroughfayre to the arena goes straight past them, so it does get pretty crowded around there and people often take a short cut through the benching area. Some benching is near to trade stands and, again, that tends to mean more people around. Bergamascos, however, are usually in Hall 4, Ring 17 or 18, which are right at the back of he hall, and get very few visitors other than the people showing.

The plusses of showing at Crufts (not counting the glory, of course!) are:
a) the aisles between the benches are much wider than at other champ shows, so dogs aren't as on top of one another and there is much more space for grooming tables, chairs, trolleys and so on
b) benches are always near to your ring, unlike some championship shows
c) benches are usually better matched to the size of your dog - the bergies' benches are a lot bigger than the border collies' for example
d) Ring announcements are always made in plenty of time for you to get to your ring

The minuses are:
a) you cannot leave until after 4pm even if your breed was first int he ring and has finished showing - and leaving at 4pm is horrendous as there is often a mass exodus and queues in the car parks and on the surrounding roads
b) depending upon where your ring is, there can be a lot more members of the public around the benching who don't understand showing very much and don't appreciate your dog would prefer to be left alone when he is on his bench
c) if you want to shop, the areas around the trade stands are usually heaving and so you have to have someone you can trust to look after your dog on its bench - the rules say dogs must be on benches unless being shown, groomed or exercised and tbh you wouldn't want to take them around the crowded trade stands
d) Food and drink in the halls is mega-expensive so you wuold be wise to take your own
e) The car parks are a long way from the halls (although there are shuttle busses provided)

As for whether or not it would be a positive experience for a young dog, I would think that that would depend upon each individual dog. Apart from the crowds, the halls are noisy and echoey and some dogs don't like that, hence the advice many give to go to LKA first. (It's now held in different halls to Crufts and there are nowhere near the amount of people as at Crufts, but it does get your dog used to the echoey environment) If your dog is six months' old now, she is going to be a year old at Crufts, and so she won't be that young really. If she is not normally fazed by people or noises, then she will be ok at Crufts - but if I were you I would take her to LKA to get her used the the echoey halls.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I didn't know you couldn't leave until 4pm! That does make it a long old day for the dogs, and Cash does tend to get bored if we can't regularly walk around/leave the area etc. Hmm. I was planning on walking him around the trade stands, but if that's a no go as well he will likely get agitated waiting around. Are you allowed outside to exercise @Spellweaver? I've seen the little 'toilet' areas set up here and there inside the halls, but I've always assumed you can leave through the side doors etc to get some fresh air.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I didn't know you couldn't leave until 4pm! That does make it a long old day for the dogs, and Cash does tend to get bored if we can't regularly walk around/leave the area etc. Hmm. I was planning on walking him around the trade stands, but if that's a no go as well he will likely get agitated waiting around. Are you allowed outside to exercise @Spellweaver? I've seen the little 'toilet' areas set up here and there inside the halls, but I've always assumed you can leave through the side doors etc to get some fresh air.


Yes, there are some outside areas, bit none of them are at the doors you usually come in by.. (If you have a dog they won't let you out of those until after four pm, unless you have a discover dogs pass - dogs on the DD stand can come and go at any time) The two outsie areas I know are at the back of Hall 1 and at the back of Hall 3 - I presume there is one outside each of the other three halls, but don't know for a fact. You have to have your ring number and your exit slip with you, or they won't let you out. (So only exhibitors get to go outside there and can go with or without dogs - some go to have a smoke) In both the outside areas I know, there is a tent with sawdust covering its floor, but you also have access to grassy areas and paved areas - not enough space to let your dog off the lead, but enough for you to trot around with them and get some exercise.


----------



## dogkrazy (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you for your replies 

We won't be able to go to LKA as we're in Ireland, but even the place we were yesterday was crowded and fairly echoey (we were showing inside). She isn't generally bothered by new places / noises / crowds, so I don't think she'll be scared; the only thing she doesn't like at shows is other dogs suddenly in her face. The Bernese were in a ring at the back away from the main busyness when we went in 2014, but I guess it might change on different years? Not leaving until 4pm is pretty late, especially as you have to arrive so early! I guess we would do just showing that day, unless we took turns in the afternoon to watch her. We don't have benched shows here, so not used to how that works, do you have to buy a bench tether or something? 

As she has qualified (and she may do again another year, but you can't be sure) I think I would like to bring her, what the other lady was trying to say she wouldn't get a 'major' placing and therefore it wasn't worth it and she was worried it would put them off showing - but I do feel Zara would be okay with it. It's also deciding when to go to England, for Crufts or later in the Summer (maybe for a Bernese Club show) and what to do with the other dogs!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

dogkrazy said:


> Thank you for your replies
> 
> We won't be able to go to LKA as we're in Ireland, but even the place we were yesterday was crowded and fairly echoey (we were showing inside). She isn't generally bothered by new places / noises / crowds, so I don't think she'll be scared; the only thing she doesn't like at shows is other dogs suddenly in her face. The Bernese were in a ring at the back away from the main busyness when we went in 2014, but I guess it might change on different years? Not leaving until 4pm is pretty late, especially as you have to arrive so early! I guess we would do just showing that day, unless we took turns in the afternoon to watch her. We don't have benched shows here, so not used to how that works, do you have to buy a bench tether or something?
> 
> As she has qualified (and she may do again another year, but you can't be sure) I think I would like to bring her, what the other lady was trying to say she wouldn't get a 'major' placing and therefore it wasn't worth it and she was worried it would put them off showing - but I do feel Zara would be okay with it. It's also deciding when to go to England, for Crufts or later in the Summer (maybe for a Bernese Club show) and what to do with the other dogs!


A tether is already on the bench to which are assigned in alphabetical order of exhibitors, You will need to buy a benching chain to attach your dog to the tether.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

you can use a crate in place of a benching chain. I don't think you'll have a problem with dogs suddenly in her face near the benching areas, probably more so when you entering and exiting the rings but you'll have her under control then anyway. You have her qualified for crufts so you may as well go and enjoy the show. You can take it in turns to watch her or you can take her with you round the shopping stalls.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh my goodness, you must go 
Arrive early, before the crowds. Suss out toilets, outside exercise areas, any trade stands you really _must _visit.
Most of all, enjoy!
We all say we'll never go again but guess what, next year we're there


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I went up on gundog day which was during the week rather then the weekend. I found my friend on the labrador benches and it was like the Marie Celeste in there. There was loads of room between the benches and it was incredibly quiet.
I've also been up when the Gundogs were on a Saturday, and my friend and I wandered around the GR benches and it was busier, but not unduly so. Most of the owners were with their dogs and enjoying chatting with one another and enjoying themselves. If an owner wanted to have a look round the trade stands, there was always someone else to keep an eye on their dogs.
If you are happy that your dog will cope with the noise and the crowds, then go for it and enjoy the day. You should get to know the other Bernese owners quite well after spending the day together.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations 

Bigby has also qualified crufts.. and will be there on the Saturday too. I am a little worried about the whole thing as I haven't a clue! He will be 15 months by the time its Crufts.

Don't like the idea of not being able to leave until 4pm either :/ I won't have a clue what I'm doing! Hoping to start Ringcraft in the next few weeks to help me more so than him.

Sounds like a very long day, luckily Bigby would quite happily just snooze, thank goodness its not Io! She'd HATE waiting around!


----------

